# Samba & Vista woes [SOLVED by workaround]

## mbar

There's the problem: I can't see Samba shares/workgroup on my Gentoo server from Vista (RTM). Everything is working OK when I boot to XP on client computer. I tried almost any setting under Vista networking and NIC configuration and I'm out of ideas. Here are some logs:

When connecting from XP:

```
[2006/11/14 14:53:03, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1141)

  marek-xp (10.0.1.175) closed connection to service public

[2006/11/15 06:55:06, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(941)

  marek-xp (10.0.1.175) connect to service raid initially as user nobody (uid=65534, gid=65534) (pid 2029)

[2006/11/15 06:55:07, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(941)

  marek-xp (10.0.1.175) connect to service public initially as user nobody (uid=65534, gid=65534) (pid 2029)

[2006/11/15 06:55:17, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1141)

  marek-xp (10.0.1.175) closed connection to service raid

[2006/11/15 06:55:17, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1141)

  marek-xp (10.0.1.175) closed connection to service public

[2006/11/15 13:55:57, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(941)

  marek-xp (10.0.1.175) connect to service public initially as user nobody (uid=65534, gid=65534) (pid 16285)

[2006/11/15 13:56:21, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1141)

  marek-xp (10.0.1.175) closed connection to service public

```

When connecting from Vista:

```
  From: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf

[2006/11/15 17:13:10, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(45)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/15 17:13:10, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic(1592)

  PANIC (pid 4322): internal error

[2006/11/15 17:13:10, 0] lib/util.c:log_stack_trace(1699)

  BACKTRACE: 15 stack frames:

   #0 /usr/sbin/smbd(log_stack_trace+0x1c) [0x5555557367bc]

   #1 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic+0x43) [0x5555557368a3]

   #2 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555557251e2]

   #3 /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x2b6c6f274b10]

   #4 /lib/libc.so.6(memset+0x203) [0x2b6c707d6703]

   #5 /usr/sbin/smbd(set_message+0x97) [0x5555557355d7]

   #6 /usr/sbin/smbd(send_trans_reply+0x130) [0x5555555c7e90]

   #7 /usr/sbin/smbd(api_reply+0x3dd) [0x5555555c9f3d]

   #8 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555555c8b33]

   #9 /usr/sbin/smbd(reply_trans+0x64e) [0x5555555c984e]

   #10 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x555555613421]

   #11 /usr/sbin/smbd(smbd_process+0x720) [0x555555614730]

   #12 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0xf60) [0x5555557b09c0]

   #13 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2b6c7077d974]

   #14 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555555b0669]

[2006/11/15 17:13:10, 0] lib/fault.c:dump_core(168)

  unable to change to /var/log/samba/cores/smbdrefusing to dump core

[2006/11/15 17:13:12, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(41)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/15 17:13:12, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(42)

  INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 4325 (3.0.23c)

  Please read the Trouble-Shooting section of the Samba3-HOWTO

[2006/11/15 17:13:12, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(44)

  From: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf

[2006/11/15 17:13:12, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(45)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/15 17:13:12, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic(1592)

  PANIC (pid 4325): internal error

[2006/11/15 17:13:12, 0] lib/util.c:log_stack_trace(1699)

  BACKTRACE: 15 stack frames:

   #0 /usr/sbin/smbd(log_stack_trace+0x1c) [0x5555557367bc]

   #1 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic+0x43) [0x5555557368a3]

   #2 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555557251e2]

   #3 /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x2b6c6f274b10]

   #4 /lib/libc.so.6(memset+0x203) [0x2b6c707d6703]

   #5 /usr/sbin/smbd(set_message+0x97) [0x5555557355d7]

   #6 /usr/sbin/smbd(send_trans_reply+0x130) [0x5555555c7e90]

   #7 /usr/sbin/smbd(api_reply+0x3dd) [0x5555555c9f3d]

   #8 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555555c8b33]

   #9 /usr/sbin/smbd(reply_trans+0x64e) [0x5555555c984e]

   #10 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x555555613421]

   #11 /usr/sbin/smbd(smbd_process+0x720) [0x555555614730]

   #12 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0xf60) [0x5555557b09c0]

   #13 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2b6c7077d974]

   #14 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555555b0669]

[2006/11/15 17:13:12, 0] lib/fault.c:dump_core(168)

  unable to change to /var/log/samba/cores/smbdrefusing to dump core

```

Samba server is:

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r7 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/server, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.17-emission8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-emission8 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Thu, 16 Nov 2006 05:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.6

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,-s -Wl,--hash-style=both"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 acpi async atm bitmap-fonts bzip2 cgi cli cracklib crosscompile crypt cups dhcp dlloader dri elibc_glibc fbcon foomaticdb ftp gcc64 gd geoip glibc-omitfp gpm graphlcd hashstyle iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog ithreads jpeg kernel_linux libg++ linguas_pl lm_sensors madwifi mailwrapper mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive pam pcre perl php pic png ppds pppd pppoa python readline reflection samba session snmp sockets spell spl ssl symlink tcpd threads tiff transparent-proxy truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i810 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo wifi xml xml2 xorg zip zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Please help me, because my coworkers are pointing fingers and Gentoo might have to go, replaced by "stable" and "usable" Windows Server.Last edited by mbar on Sat Jan 27, 2007 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NTT

Samba 3.0.22 should be able to handle Vista clients. What is your version of Samba?

----------

## mbar

Newest one, 3.0.23c. Upgrading didn't help me  :Sad: 

Funny thing is that one Vista test version (RC1 or RC2) worked OK with Samba after I disabled "jumbo frame" in nforce ethernet card (that is on the client computer). For some reason Vista sets MTU to nice "round" 1514 bytes, after decreasing it to 1500 Vista RCx could see Samba shares. This is no longer the case, as reducing MTU on Vista RTM does not solve the issue.

And networking is working, because Vista "sees" the Internet through the Gentoo server (which is also a router).

----------

## NTT

There is a lot to find in google regarding samba + vista, but none seem to match your signal 11 problem. Signal 11's are to mostly related to memory problems or buffer overflow. And, if i might add, you have so many c and ld flags set, together with the ~amd64 as default on a production (!) box used by your colleagues, i think it will be very hard to find the source of the problem.

You should be very conservative with setting compiler/linker/accept flags on a box thats not for testing/playing imho.

----------

## mbar

Memory problems you say. Maybe I'll start with removing the overclock and if that won't help, I'll recompile samba and maybe whole system. Mind you that WinXP causes no problems with Samba.

And this isn't a fullblown production server, but rather our spare file vault with samba and shared cups printer and not very much else. And we would like to avoid buying license for WinXP (yeah, they say that file and printer sharing can be done on it  :Smile:  ).

EDIT: Samba 3.0.23d was released yesterday, it has some various Vista fixes, now I'll try and find updated ebuild...

----------

## mbar

Upgrading to "d" version didn't help, now I get some more info:

```
gateway ~ # cat /var/log/samba/log.marek-vista

[2006/11/18 08:58:09, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(41)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/18 08:58:09, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(42)

  INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 8340 (3.0.23d)

*** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/smbd: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0000555555bf74d0 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x2b07dee4f311]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_malloc+0x7d)[0x2b07dee50a2d]

/lib/libc.so.6(vasprintf+0x3e)[0x2b07dee4665e]

/usr/sbin/smbd(x_vfprintf+0x2e)[0x55555572bd6e]

/usr/sbin/smbd(Debug1+0xee)[0x555555723fae]

/usr/sbin/smbd[0x555555724274]

/usr/sbin/smbd(dbgtext+0x1a5)[0x555555724465]

/usr/sbin/smbd[0x55555572548d]

/lib/libpthread.so.0[0x2b07dd8f5b10]

/lib/libc.so.6(memset+0x1d1)[0x2b07dee576d1]

/usr/sbin/smbd(set_message+0x97)[0x555555735db7]

/usr/sbin/smbd(send_trans_reply+0x130)[0x5555555c7f20]

/usr/sbin/smbd(api_reply+0x3dd)[0x5555555c9fcd]

/usr/sbin/smbd[0x5555555c8bc3]

/usr/sbin/smbd(reply_trans+0x64e)[0x5555555c98de]

/usr/sbin/smbd[0x5555556134e1]

/usr/sbin/smbd(smbd_process+0x720)[0x5555556147f0]

/usr/sbin/smbd(main+0xf60)[0x5555557b0ec0]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4)[0x2b07dedfe974]

/usr/sbin/smbd[0x5555555b0699]

======= Memory map: ========

2b07dc99a000-2b07dc9b6000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335852                    /lib64/ld-2.5.so

2b07dcbb5000-2b07dcbb6000 r--p 0001b000 03:03 3335852                    /lib64/ld-2.5.so

2b07dcbb6000-2b07dcbb7000 rw-p 0001c000 03:03 3335852                    /lib64/ld-2.5.so

2b07dcbb7000-2b07dcbb8000 rw-p 2b07dcbb7000 00:00 0

2b07dcbbf000-2b07dcbf1000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 2273068                    /usr/lib64/libcups.so.2

2b07dcbf1000-2b07dcdf0000 ---p 00032000 03:03 2273068                    /usr/lib64/libcups.so.2

2b07dcdf0000-2b07dcdf3000 rw-p 00031000 03:03 2273068                    /usr/lib64/libcups.so.2

2b07dcdf3000-2b07dcdf4000 rw-p 2b07dcdf3000 00:00 0

2b07dcdf4000-2b07dce69000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 2273129                    /usr/lib64/libgnutls.so.13.0.9

2b07dce69000-2b07dd068000 ---p 00075000 03:03 2273129                    /usr/lib64/libgnutls.so.13.0.9

2b07dd068000-2b07dd073000 rw-p 00074000 03:03 2273129                    /usr/lib64/libgnutls.so.13.0.9

2b07dd073000-2b07dd082000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 2273126                    /usr/lib64/libtasn1.so.3.0.5

2b07dd082000-2b07dd282000 ---p 0000f000 03:03 2273126                    /usr/lib64/libtasn1.so.3.0.5

2b07dd282000-2b07dd283000 rw-p 0000f000 03:03 2273126                    /usr/lib64/libtasn1.so.3.0.5

2b07dd283000-2b07dd2ce000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 2273128                    /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11.2.2

2b07dd2ce000-2b07dd4cd000 ---p 0004b000 03:03 2273128                    /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11.2.2

2b07dd4cd000-2b07dd4d0000 rw-p 0004a000 03:03 2273128                    /usr/lib64/libgcrypt.so.11.2.2

2b07dd4d0000-2b07dd4d1000 rw-p 2b07dd4d0000 00:00 0

2b07dd4d1000-2b07dd4d4000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 2273127                    /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.3.0

2b07dd4d4000-2b07dd6d3000 ---p 00003000 03:03 2273127                    /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.3.0

2b07dd6d3000-2b07dd6d4000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 2273127                    /usr/lib64/libgpg-error.so.0.3.0

2b07dd6d4000-2b07dd6e8000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335857                    /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

2b07dd6e8000-2b07dd8e7000 ---p 00014000 03:03 3335857                    /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

2b07dd8e7000-2b07dd8e8000 rw-p 00013000 03:03 3335857                    /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3

2b07dd8e8000-2b07dd8fd000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335921                    /lib64/libpthread-2.5.so

2b07dd8fd000-2b07ddafc000 ---p 00015000 03:03 3335921                    /lib64/libpthread-2.5.so

2b07ddafc000-2b07ddafd000 r--p 00014000 03:03 3335921                    /lib64/libpthread-2.5.so

2b07ddafd000-2b07ddafe000 rw-p 00015000 03:03 3335921                    /lib64/libpthread-2.5.so

2b07ddafe000-2b07ddb03000 rw-p 2b07ddafe000 00:00 0

2b07ddb03000-2b07ddb59000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335898                    /lib64/libm-2.5.so

2b07ddb59000-2b07ddd58000 ---p 00056000 03:03 3335898                    /lib64/libm-2.5.so

2b07ddd58000-2b07ddd59000 r--p 00055000 03:03 3335898                    /lib64/libm-2.5.so

2b07ddd59000-2b07ddd5a000 rw-p 00056000 03:03 3335898                    /lib64/libm-2.5.so

2b07ddd5a000-2b07ddd5f000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335859                    /lib64/libcrypt-2.5.so

2b07ddd5f000-2b07ddf5e000 ---p 00005000 03:03 3335859                    /lib64/libcrypt-2.5.so

2b07ddf5e000-2b07ddf5f000 r--p 00004000 03:03 3335859                    /lib64/libcrypt-2.5.so

2b07ddf5f000-2b07ddf60000 rw-p 00005000 03:03 3335859                    /lib64/libcrypt-2.5.so

2b07ddf60000-2b07ddf8e000 rw-p 2b07ddf60000 00:00 0

2b07ddf8e000-2b07ddf98000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335941                    /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.5

2b07ddf98000-2b07de197000 ---p 0000a000 03:03 3335941                    /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.5

2b07de197000-2b07de198000 rw-p 00009000 03:03 3335941                    /lib64/libpam.so.0.81.5

2b07de198000-2b07de199000 rw-p 2b07de198000 00:00 0

2b07de199000-2b07de1aa000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335867                    /lib64/libresolv-2.5.so

2b07de1aa000-2b07de3aa000 ---p 00011000 03:03 3335867                    /lib64/libresolv-2.5.so

2b07de3aa000-2b07de3ab000 r--p 00011000 03:03 3335867                    /lib64/libresolv-2.5.so

2b07de3ab000-2b07de3ac000 rw-p 00012000 03:03 3335867                    /lib64/libresolv-2.5.so

2b07de3ac000-2b07de3ae000 rw-p 2b07de3ac000 00:00 0

2b07de3ae000-2b07de3c2000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335858                    /lib64/libnsl-2.5.so

2b07de3c2000-2b07de5c1000 ---p 00014000 03:03 3335858                    /lib64/libnsl-2.5.so

2b07de5c1000-2b07de5c2000 r--p 00013000 03:03 3335858                    /lib64/libnsl-2.5.so

2b07de5c2000-2b07de5c3000 rw-p 00014000 03:03 3335858                    /lib64/libnsl-2.5.so

2b07de5c3000-2b07de5c5000 rw-p 2b07de5c3000 00:00 0

2b07de5c5000-2b07de5c7000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335854                    /lib64/libdl-2.5.so

2b07de5c7000-2b07de7c7000 ---p 00002000 03:03 3335854                    /lib64/libdl-2.5.so

2b07de7c7000-2b07de7c8000 r--p 00002000 03:03 3335854                    /lib64/libdl-2.5.so

2b07de7c8000-2b07de7c9000 rw-p 00003000 03:03 3335854                    /lib64/libdl-2.5.so

2b07de7c9000-2b07de7ca000 rw-p 2b07de7c9000 00:00 0

2b07de7ca000-2b07de7d1000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335925                    /lib64/librt-2.5.so

2b07de7d1000-2b07de9d0000 ---p 00007000 03:03 3335925                    /lib64/librt-2.5.so

2b07de9d0000-2b07de9d1000 r--p 00006000 03:03 3335925                    /lib64/librt-2.5.so

2b07de9d1000-2b07de9d2000 rw-p 00007000 03:03 3335925                    /lib64/librt-2.5.so

2b07de9d2000-2b07de9d9000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 2273070                    /usr/lib64/libpopt.so.0.0.0

2b07de9d9000-2b07debd9000 ---p 00007000 03:03 2273070                    /usr/lib64/libpopt.so.0.0.0

2b07debd9000-2b07debda000 rw-p 00007000 03:03 2273070                    /usr/lib64/libpopt.so.0.0.0

2b07debda000-2b07debe0000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 4286998                    /lib64/libdm.so.0.0.4

2b07debe0000-2b07deddf000 ---p 00006000 03:03 4286998                    /lib64/libdm.so.0.0.4

2b07deddf000-2b07dede0000 rw-p 00005000 03:03 4286998                    /lib64/libdm.so.0.0.4

2b07dede0000-2b07dede1000 rw-p 2b07dede0000 00:00 0

2b07dede1000-2b07def27000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335853                    /lib64/libc-2.5.so

2b07def27000-2b07df126000 ---p 00146000 03:03 3335853                    /lib64/libc-2.5.so

2b07df126000-2b07df12a000 r--p 00145000 03:03 3335853                    /lib64/libc-2.5.so

2b07df12a000-2b07df12b000 rw-p 00149000 03:03 3335853                    /lib64/libc-2.5.so

2b07df12b000-2b07df132000 rw-p 2b07df12b000 00:00 0

2b07df132000-2b07df152000 r--s 00000000 03:03 4138633                    /usr/lib64/samba/upcase.dat

2b07df152000-2b07df172000 r--s 00000000 03:03 4138632                    /usr/lib64/samba/lowcase.dat

2b07df172000-2b07df173000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305767                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_IDENTIFICATION

2b07df173000-2b07df174000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305766                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_MEASUREMENT

2b07df174000-2b07df175000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305765                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_TELEPHONE

2b07df175000-2b07df176000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305764                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_ADDRESS

2b07df176000-2b07df177000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305763                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_NAME

2b07df177000-2b07df178000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305762                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_PAPER

2b07df178000-2b07df179000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305761                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES

2b07df179000-2b07df17a000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305759                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_MONETARY

2b07df17a000-2b07df180000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305758                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_COLLATE

2b07df180000-2b07df181000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305757                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_TIME

2b07df181000-2b07df182000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305756                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_NUMERIC

2b07df182000-2b07df1b5000 r--p 00000000 03:03 2305755                    /usr/lib64/locale/pl_PL/LC_CTYPE

2b07df1b5000-2b07df1bc000 r--s 00000000 03:03 2305641                    /usr/lib64/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

2b07df1bc000-2b07df1be000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 4499299                    /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so

2b07df1be000-2b07df3bd000 ---p 00002000 03:03 4499299                    /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so

2b07df3bd000-2b07df3be000 r--p 00001000 03:03 4499299                    /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so

2b07df3be000-2b07df3bf000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 4499299                    /usr/lib64/gconv/UTF-16.so

2b07df3bf000-2b07df3c1000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 4499137                    /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

2b07df3c1000-2b07df5c0000 ---p 00002000 03:03 4499137                    /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

2b07df5c0000-2b07df5c1000 r--p 00001000 03:03 4499137                    /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

2b07df5c1000-2b07df5c2000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 4499137                    /usr/lib64/gconv/ISO8859-2.so

2b07df5c2000-2b07df5c4000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 4499216                    /usr/lib64/gconv/IBM850.so

2b07df5c4000-2b07df7c3000 ---p 00002000 03:03 4499216                    /usr/lib64/gconv/IBM850.so

2b07df7c3000-2b07df7c4000 r--p 00001000 03:03 4499216                    /usr/lib64/gconv/IBM850.so

2b07df7c4000-2b07df7c5000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 4499216                    /usr/lib64/gconv/IBM850.so

2b07df7c5000-2b07df7d5000 r--s 00000000 03:03 4138637                    /usr/lib64/samba/valid.dat

2b07df7d5000-2b07df7d7000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4027781                    /var/lib/samba/private/secrets.tdb

2b07df7d7000-2b07df7d8000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006303                    /var/cache/samba/messages.tdb

2b07df7d8000-2b07df7d9000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006312                    /var/cache/samba/sessionid.tdb

2b07df7d9000-2b07df7db000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006299                    /var/cache/samba/connections.tdb

2b07df7db000-2b07df7dc000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006305                    /var/cache/samba/ntforms.tdb

2b07df7dc000-2b07df7e6000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 4498989                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.5.so

2b07df7e6000-2b07df9e5000 ---p 0000a000 03:03 4498989                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.5.so

2b07df9e5000-2b07df9e6000 r--p 00009000 03:03 4498989                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.5.so

2b07df9e6000-2b07df9e7000 rw-p 0000a000 03:03 4498989                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.5.so

2b07df9e7000-2b07df9f1000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006297                    /var/cache/samba/brlock.tdb

2b07df9f1000-2b07df9fb000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006302                    /var/cache/samba/locking.tdb

2b07df9fb000-2b07df9fc000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006300                    /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb

2b07df9fc000-2b07df9fe000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006306                    /var/cache/samba/ntprinters.tdb

2b07df9fe000-2b07dfa00000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006304                    /var/cache/samba/ntdrivers.tdb

2b07dfa00000-2b07dfa02000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006301                    /var/cache/samba/group_mapping.tdb

2b07dfa02000-2b07dfa04000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006296                    /var/cache/samba/account_policy.tdb

2b07dfa04000-2b07dfa06000 rw-s 00000000 03:03 4006313                    /var/cache/samba/share_info.tdb

2b07dfa07000-2b07dfa0e000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 4499724                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.5.so

2b07dfa0e000-2b07dfc0e000 ---p 00007000 03:03 4499724                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.5.so

2b07dfc0e000-2b07dfc0f000 r--p 00007000 03:03 4499724                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.5.so

2b07dfc0f000-2b07dfc10000 rw-p 00008000 03:03 4499724                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.5.so

2b07dfc10000-2b07dfc1a000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 4499722                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.5.so

2b07dfc1a000-2b07dfe19000 ---p 0000a000 03:03 4499722                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.5.so

2b07dfe19000-2b07dfe1a000 r--p 00009000 03:03 4499722                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.5.so

2b07dfe1a000-2b07dfe1b000 rw-p 0000a000 03:03 4499722                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.5.so

2b07e0000000-2b07e0021000 rw-p 2b07e0000000 00:00 0

2b07e0021000-2b07e4000000 ---p 2b07e0021000 00:00 0

2b07e4000000-2b07e400c000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 3335912                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

2b07e400c000-2b07e420c000 ---p 0000c000 03:03 3335912                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

2b07e420c000-2b07e420d000 rw-p 0000c000 03:03 3335912                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

555555554000-55555586d000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 4138503                    /usr/sbin/smbd

555555a6d000-555555a83000 rw-p 00319000 03:03 4138503                    /usr/sbin/smbd

555555a83000-555555c18000 rw-p 555555a83000 00:00 0                      [heap]

7fffce0fb000-7fffce110000 rw-p 7fffce0fb000 00:00 0                      [stack]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffffe00000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0                  [vdso]

[2006/11/18 08:58:12, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(41)

```

I checked the memory and it's fine, I even underclocked it from DDR-400 to DDR-333. Few hours of memtest didn't bring any errors. So I think this is caused by software (maybe too new glibc), and I'm going to reinstall Gentoo (this time "amd64" not "~amd64") on a spare disk and see what happens.

----------

## Kaste

I apologize for posting without contributing a solution but I just have to nominate you for the Ricer of the Week award. You really made my day

You are administering a "Production Server" that your coworkers depend upon and you seriously use an overclocked, ~arch machine with an experimental kernel and a big bunch of Clfags, LdFlags and Chost set + Prelink? No offense but you have got to be kidding.

----------

## mbar

None taken, but I already stated that this is NOT a official (like owned by the company) production server (do you really think it would have Sempron inside?), but a local (for our room only) file server. It is used by 4 or 5 people. Unfortunately they all are Windows drones and this Gentoo server is there to prove them wrong. It worked flawlessly for last 9 or 10 months in this "ricer" configuration (yes, months!) with XP clients and no one complained -- until one of them wanted to install Vista for "testing purposes". And if I want to avoid buying another Windows license only for plain file swapping, I have to make Gentoo with Samba work.

And no, I don't think you are right to call me ricer, as the issue is with Vista/Samba. But just to be sure I'm going to reinstall Gentoo in a kosher (i.e. using only arch ebuilds and without overclocking) way and see if this helps with Samba.

----------

## mbar

So I reinstalled stable arch Gentoo from scrach (amd64) and the problem persists. Here:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/server, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+

Last Sync: Sun, 19 Nov 2006 10:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 acpi async atm bitmap-fonts bzip2 cgi cli cracklib crosscompile crypt cups dbus dhcp dlloader dri elibc_glibc fbcon foomaticdb ftp gcc64 gd geoip glibc-omitfp gpm hashstyle iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux libg++ linguas_pl lm_sensors madwifi mailwrapper mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive pam pcre perl php pic png ppds pppd pppoa python readline reflection samba session snmp sockets spell spl ssl symlink tcpd threads tiff transparent-proxy truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i810 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo wifi xml xml2 xorg zip zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
r enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

Generic PHY: Registered new driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ec000000-ec0fffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e7ffffff

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 4.8 $, maxframe=4096

N_HDLC line discipline registered.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

sisfb: Video ROM found

sisfb: Video RAM at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000080000, size 32768k

sisfb: MMIO at 0xec000000, mapped to 0xffffc200020c0000, size 128k

sisfb: Memory heap starting at 32160K, size 32K

sisfb: CRT1 DDC supported

sisfb: CRT1 DDC level: 2 

sisfb: Monitor range H 24-83KHz, V 55-75Hz, Max. dotclock 140MHz

sisfb: Default mode is 1280x1024x8 (60Hz)

sisfb: Initial vbflags 0x0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

sisfb: 2D acceleration is enabled, y-panning enabled (auto-max)

fb0: SiS 760 frame buffer device version 1.8.9

sisfb: Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [FUTS]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Using specific hotkey driver

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (59 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 2 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 1

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4000-0x4007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_sis 0000:00:05.0: version 0.6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

sata_sis 0000:00:05.0: Detected SiS 180/181 chipset in SATA mode

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE100 ctl 0xE202 bmdma 0xE500 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE300 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xE508 irq 11

scsi0 : sata_sis

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 625142448 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_sis

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 625132714 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 16

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3320620AS       Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3320620AS       Rev: 3.AA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 625132714 512-byte hdwr sectors (320068 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 625132714 512-byte hdwr sectors (320068 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 9, io mem 0xec174000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 10, io mem 0xec171000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 11, io mem 0xec172000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 6

PCI: setting IRQ 6 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 6, io mem 0xec173000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: wakeup

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04E8 pid 0x3256

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

[ueagle-atm] driver ueagle 1.3 loaded

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 3-3: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9010) : Eagle I

usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-3: [ueagle-atm] pre-firmware device, uploading firmware

usb 3-3: [ueagle-atm] loading firmware ueagle-atm/eagleI.fw

usbcore: registered new driver ueagle-atm

i2c /dev entries driver

it87: Found IT8705F chip at 0x290, revision 3

it87-isa 9191-0290: Reconfiguring PWM to active high polarity

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

GACT probability NOT on

u32 classifier

    Performance counters on

    Actions configured 

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (3967 buckets, 31736 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8: invalid freq entries 3900000 kHz vs. 65535000 kHz

powernow-k8: invalid freq entries 3900000 kHz vs. 65535000 kHz

powernow-k8: invalid freq entries 3900000 kHz vs. 65535000 kHz

powernow-k8: invalid freq entries 3900000 kHz vs. 65535000 kHz

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

md0: setting max_sectors to 2048, segment boundary to 524287

raid0: looking at sdb1

raid0:   comparing sdb1(312559616) with sdb1(312559616)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 1 zones

raid0: looking at sda1

raid0:   comparing sda1(312559616) with sdb1(312559616)

raid0:   EQUAL

raid0: FINAL 1 zones

raid0: done.

raid0 : md_size is 625119232 blocks.

raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 625119232 blocks.

raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

  Vendor: ST340016  Model: A                 Rev: 0811

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 78165360 512-byte hdwr sectors (40021 MB)

sdc: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 78165360 512-byte hdwr sectors (40021 MB)

sdc: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 3-3: [ueagle-atm] firmware uploaded

usb 3-3: USB disconnect, address 2

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc20000038000, 00:14:2a:73:d9:e6, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.1.9-k4-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

e1000: 0000:00:0b.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:0e:0c:c0:39:f1

e1000: eth1: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (svn r1816)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (svn r1816)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (svn r1816)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 7.9 phy 4.5 radio 5.6

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xec160000, irq=10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: wakeup

Filesystem "md0": Disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device

XFS mounting filesystem md0

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md0

Adding 642560k swap on /dev/hda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:642560k

usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-3: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X900F) : Eagle I

usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-3: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

usb 3-3: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

usb 3-3: [ueagle-atm] modem operational

usb 3-3: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 44e2ea17

e1000: eth1: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex

e1000: eth1: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: USB2.0    Model: Mobile Disk       Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdd: 2007040 512-byte hdwr sectors (1028 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdd: 2007040 512-byte hdwr sectors (1028 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

```
[2006/11/19 14:07:13, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(36)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/19 14:07:13, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(37)

  INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 9841 (3.0.22)

  Please read the Trouble-Shooting section of the Samba3-HOWTO

[2006/11/19 14:07:13, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(39)

  

  From: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf

[2006/11/19 14:07:13, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(40)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/19 14:07:13, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1554)

  PANIC: internal error

[2006/11/19 14:07:13, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1562)

  BACKTRACE: 14 stack frames:

   #0 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic2+0x6f) [0x5555557181ff]

   #1 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x55555570555c]

   #2 /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x2b3cc34d3100]

   #3 /lib/libc.so.6(memset+0x1ef) [0x2b3cc3e11b2f]

   #4 /usr/sbin/smbd(set_message+0x8e) [0x5555557171ae]

   #5 /usr/sbin/smbd(send_trans_reply+0x130) [0x5555555b9660]

   #6 /usr/sbin/smbd(api_reply+0x31b) [0x5555555bb49b]

   #7 /usr/sbin/smbd(reply_trans+0x651) [0x5555555ba6c1]

   #8 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x555555603e7e]

   #9 /usr/sbin/smbd(process_smb+0x191) [0x5555556044f1]

   #10 /usr/sbin/smbd(smbd_process+0x1c6) [0x555555605046]

   #11 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0x73b) [0x555555789cdb]

   #12 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2b3cc3db8134]

   #13 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555555a58c9]

[2006/11/19 14:07:16, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(36)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/19 14:07:16, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(37)

  INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 9842 (3.0.22)

  Please read the Trouble-Shooting section of the Samba3-HOWTO

[2006/11/19 14:07:16, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(39)

  

  From: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf

[2006/11/19 14:07:16, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(40)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/19 14:07:16, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1554)

  PANIC: internal error

[2006/11/19 14:07:16, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1562)

  BACKTRACE: 14 stack frames:

   #0 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic2+0x6f) [0x5555557181ff]

   #1 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x55555570555c]

   #2 /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x2b3cc34d3100]

   #3 /lib/libc.so.6(memset+0x1ef) [0x2b3cc3e11b2f]

   #4 /usr/sbin/smbd(set_message+0x8e) [0x5555557171ae]

   #5 /usr/sbin/smbd(send_trans_reply+0x130) [0x5555555b9660]

   #6 /usr/sbin/smbd(api_reply+0x31b) [0x5555555bb49b]

   #7 /usr/sbin/smbd(reply_trans+0x651) [0x5555555ba6c1]

   #8 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x555555603e7e]

   #9 /usr/sbin/smbd(process_smb+0x191) [0x5555556044f1]

   #10 /usr/sbin/smbd(smbd_process+0x1c6) [0x555555605046]

   #11 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0x73b) [0x555555789cdb]

   #12 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2b3cc3db8134]

   #13 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555555a58c9]

[2006/11/19 14:24:41, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(36)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/19 14:24:41, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(37)

  INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 11927 (3.0.22)

  Please read the Trouble-Shooting section of the Samba3-HOWTO

[2006/11/19 14:24:41, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(39)

  

  From: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf

[2006/11/19 14:24:41, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(40)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/19 14:24:41, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1554)

  PANIC: internal error

[2006/11/19 14:24:41, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1562)

  BACKTRACE: 14 stack frames:

   #0 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic2+0x6f) [0x5555557181ff]

   #1 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x55555570555c]

   #2 /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x2b3cc34d3100]

   #3 /lib/libc.so.6(memset+0x1ef) [0x2b3cc3e11b2f]

   #4 /usr/sbin/smbd(set_message+0x8e) [0x5555557171ae]

   #5 /usr/sbin/smbd(send_trans_reply+0x130) [0x5555555b9660]

   #6 /usr/sbin/smbd(api_reply+0x31b) [0x5555555bb49b]

   #7 /usr/sbin/smbd(reply_trans+0x651) [0x5555555ba6c1]

   #8 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x555555603e7e]

   #9 /usr/sbin/smbd(process_smb+0x191) [0x5555556044f1]

   #10 /usr/sbin/smbd(smbd_process+0x1c6) [0x555555605046]

   #11 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0x73b) [0x555555789cdb]

   #12 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2b3cc3db8134]

   #13 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555555a58c9]

[2006/11/19 14:24:44, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(36)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/19 14:24:44, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(37)

  INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 11946 (3.0.22)

  Please read the Trouble-Shooting section of the Samba3-HOWTO

[2006/11/19 14:24:44, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(39)

  

  From: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf

[2006/11/19 14:24:44, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(40)

  ===============================================================

[2006/11/19 14:24:44, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1554)

  PANIC: internal error

[2006/11/19 14:24:44, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1562)

  BACKTRACE: 14 stack frames:

   #0 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic2+0x6f) [0x5555557181ff]

   #1 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x55555570555c]

   #2 /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x2b3cc34d3100]

   #3 /lib/libc.so.6(memset+0x1ef) [0x2b3cc3e11b2f]

   #4 /usr/sbin/smbd(set_message+0x8e) [0x5555557171ae]

   #5 /usr/sbin/smbd(send_trans_reply+0x130) [0x5555555b9660]

   #6 /usr/sbin/smbd(api_reply+0x31b) [0x5555555bb49b]

   #7 /usr/sbin/smbd(reply_trans+0x651) [0x5555555ba6c1]

   #8 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x555555603e7e]

   #9 /usr/sbin/smbd(process_smb+0x191) [0x5555556044f1]

   #10 /usr/sbin/smbd(smbd_process+0x1c6) [0x555555605046]

   #11 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0x73b) [0x555555789cdb]

   #12 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2b3cc3db8134]

   #13 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x5555555a58c9]

```

Has anybody of you working Samba server with Vista as a client? If so, please post some configs.

----------

## sedorox

I had issues with Vista connecting to a Novell server via CIFS (novell uses samba on their server to achieve this). Link to the fix:

https://secure-support.novell.com/KanisaPlatform/Publishing/130/3223839_f.SAL_Public.html

I'm not sure if this is related to your problem, but I know soon as I changed it, it worked. I haven't been able to check it against a Samba server yet. I could check it later on tonight.

P.S. It is slow loading

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *Kaste wrote:*   

> I apologize for posting without contributing a solution but I just have to nominate you for the Ricer of the Week award. You really made my day
> 
> You are administering a "Production Server" that your coworkers depend upon and you seriously use an overclocked, ~arch machine with an experimental kernel and a big bunch of Clfags, LdFlags and Chost set + Prelink? No offense but you have got to be kidding.

 

Unless I'm missing something, there is nothing wrong with his C(XX)FLAGS.

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3" 
```

This is perfectly fine, although as far as I know -fomit-frame-pointer is enabled anyway with -O2 on amd64. And apparently he has newer stepping Sempron that has sse3 instructions, perfectly valid. Either I'm missing somthing, or you are seriously exaggerating it (not concerning the ~amd64 and kernel). Explanation please?

----------

## mbar

@serodox: I did find this "Send LM & NTLM - use NTLMv2 session security if negotiated" option earlier on google, but setting it this way didn't help a thing.  :Sad:  But maybe some other option (like signing or whatever) makes Samba go tits up...

----------

## Phinn_Fort

Tell your coworkers that it's Vista that's broken;) It seems like you're the "administrator", so your word should be the law.

So now pop in those linux install cd's, and get them some working OS's (Ubuntu, gentoo, whatever makes you tick).

-PhinnFort

----------

## zietbukuel

Yeah, if everything was working till someone installed Vista, then Vista is the problem and not Gentoo, cause it was working with XP... then tell him that is beta software and is broken and he really shouldn't use it...  :Razz:  Good Luck!

----------

## mbar

yeah, I know that Vista is the problem, but as usual we (i.e. Linux/Samba community) will be fixing it. MS will say as usual "it works with Windows Server, F off please".

----------

## DawgG

i'd be careful with that vista-stuff. if ur colleague kills his working system, that's his business. if u don't own any m$-stock why care about vista?

aren't u used to m$ breaking stuff on purpose? a lot of times i have experienced perfectly running samba servers getting bugged because windoze-clients produced errors after a windoze-update. if it says "critical system update" u never know what else it might do to your samba-network. (it's a closed-source money-making-scheme, not well-documented interoperable software).

i really admire the samba ppl for doing such a great job and trying to keep up with that.

sorry for he rant; i'm sure with a lot of work and help from the community you'll get it to run pretty soon.

----------

## Kaste

 *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   

>  *Kaste wrote:*   I apologize for posting without contributing a solution but I just have to nominate you for the Ricer of the Week award. You really made my day
> 
> You are administering a "Production Server" that your coworkers depend upon and you seriously use an overclocked, ~arch machine with an experimental kernel and a big bunch of Clfags, LdFlags and Chost set + Prelink? No offense but you have got to be kidding. 
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, there is nothing wrong with his C(XX)FLAGS.
> ...

 

I'm sorry I got carried away. Of course his/her Cflags are fine. 

As an apology I offer my service of translation: 

 *C'T (a German Computer Magazine) 22, 16.10.2006, p.130 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Even the samba servers were causing trouble in some cases: Accessing shares shared via DFS would only succeed if the Vista-Pc was a member of the domain.

 

Is that helping you?

----------

## mbar

Huh, I will look into that, but my local server isn't in any domain and is not a domain controller. And Vista client is only in (samba) workgroup, not domain.

----------

## vapir

I managed to solve this problem (at least for my case). It seems that vista causes samba to terminate if "security=share" is used.

Switching to "security=user" (and creating the users with smbpasswd) eliminated the problem for me.

With samba configured as a member of a pdc the problem isn't there either. I'd accept vista not to be able to connect to a "security=share" configuration because it is equivalent to the way win9x handled file sharing, but either way it shouldn't cause internal errors.

----------

## mbar

thanks, I will try that  :Smile: 

----------

## beatryder

Also removing the overclock should help. If all this server is doing is serving files, there is *no* good reason to overclock it. Are you overclocking with the stock heatsink, if so, I would not be surprised if you did have problems down the road.

----------

## mbar

I have already swapped that Sempron with 3 GHz Pentium 4, the mainboard do not allow for oc'ing, so this is not an issue anymore (and frankly I don't think it has ever been. I know how to overclock within stable limits). Still, I'm going to reconfigure Samba within few days.

----------

## mbar

 *vapir wrote:*   

> Switching to "security=user" (and creating the users with smbpasswd) eliminated the problem for me.

 

Yep, I confirm that works. It's ugly, but usable due to "remember my password" setting.

----------

